# Ragnaros beschwörung



## Razyl (21. Juli 2008)

Hiho, 
da ich irgendwann die nächsten Wochen mal MC raiden will, und auhc ragnaros legen will habe ich eine frage:
Mir hat jemand aus der Gilde gesagt man brauch ein bestimmtes Wasser um Ihn zu beschwören?
Stimmt dies und wenn ja : Woher bekomme ich das?


----------



## Schlächter1 (21. Juli 2008)

Nein

So viel ich weiß


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (21. Juli 2008)

Alle deine Fragen werden wohl hier beantwortet:

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/182/der-geschmolzene-kern


----------



## Traklar (21. Juli 2008)

Glaube nicht. Du musst "nur" denn Majordomus "töten" (eig. seine Begleiter) und er ruft dann Ragnaros für euch. 


siehe auch in dem Guide


----------



## Rudi TD (21. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/251/ragnaros


----------



## Rayon (21. Juli 2008)

muss man nicht immernoch die Runen löschen?:>


----------



## Kalatos (21. Juli 2008)

es gibt urnen die du löschen musst das du den vorletzten boss beschwören kannst und wenn der down geht kannste ragnaros rufen
das wasser bekommste durch ruf in azsahra?


----------



## Snarkoon (21. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22754 bei jedem boss is eine rune


----------



## Baldromir (21. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst ein bestimmtes Wasser um die Runen zu löschen ,die sich bei jedem Boss befinden. 
Das Wasser bekommst du in dem du Ruf bei der Fraktion von MC sammelst. (Die Hydraxianer oder so)


----------



## Kalatos (21. Juli 2008)

also ruf mc
und holen in azsahra


----------



## slartibartfass (21. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst (ewige) Quintessenz zum löschen der Runen bei jedem Teilboss, die ewigen haben 1h cd, was bedeutet es sollten mindestens 3 im Raid vorhanden sein, wenn alle Runen aus sind, muß man Majo nur anbabbeln an Raggis Schlummerplatz und letz Rock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Ja du brauchst das Wasser, dazu musst du nach Azshara. Wenn du Wohlwollend bei den Hydrayianer bist bekommst ne Wässrige Quintessenz die kannst du nur einmal verwenden, wenn du Respektvoll bist bekommst du ne Eqige Quintessenz die eine Stunde Abklingzeit hat und danach wieder verwendet werden kann. Also falls du nen Run machen willst brauchen mehrer Leute eine Essenz da es mehr Runen zum löschen gibt.


----------



## Mandalore (21. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst von den Hydraxianern Wasser. Zu finden in Azshara.
Wenn man die MC-Quest gemacht hat bekommt man das ewige Wasser. Das hat 1 Stunde Cooldown und immer wieder nutzbar. So müssen mehrere Leute das Wasser haben, um die Runen zu löschen, sonst ist Majordomus nicht da. Und so kann man Raggi nicht legen


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2008)

Gibts ne möglichkeit die recht gut geht bei denen im Ruf zu steigen? Durch quests oder so?


----------



## noizycat (21. Juli 2008)

Quests hab ich keine Ahnung aber die MC Mobs geben auch schon einiges an Ruf ....


----------



## Ymenia (21. Juli 2008)

Man muss sämtliche Runen im Kern löschen (es gibt insgesamt 7) dazu braucht man die (ewige) Quintessenz, die man von den Hydraxianern in Azshara bekommt, wenn man freundlich / wohlwollend ist und eine Questreihe abgeschlossen hat.

Dazu musst die diverse kleinere Quests machen, dann im Kern jeweils einen von den vier Mobarten töten (Hunde, Stein- und Feuereles, Riesen) und zum Schluss die Hände der vier Schlangenbosse aus dem Kern vorbeibringen.

Die Runen kann man erst löschen, sobald die dazugehörigen Bosse tot sind. Sind alle gelöscht, brüllt Majordomo einmal das ganze Haus zusammen. Und... bei Ragnaros den Ton anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2008)

Wo finde ich die q´s? Bin dort bei den Hydroxianern jedoch geben die mir keine q?


----------



## klobaum (21. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube man brauch 8 Leute mit diesem Wasser. Vor jedem Boss in MC sind Runen auf dem Boden die man mit diesen Wasser löschen muss. Je nach Ruf bekommst ein Wasser mit nur einer Aufladung oder mit unendlich, das Wasser hat aber ein CD von einer Std. Wenn alle Runen aus sind könnt ihr Majordomus oder so töten, den man brauch damit er Ragnaros hohlt. Die Q nimmst du in Azshara auf der südlichsten Insel an(sieht aus wie ein Spiegelei^^) Als erstes musst du dann 2 Qs machen bevor du eine Q für MC bekommst, bei der du 4 Hände von 4 Bossen hohlen musst. Wie es dann weiter geht weiß ich leider nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2008)

Super hab nun die Anfangs quests! HErzlichsten Dank , nun noch irgendwie ruf zusammenbekommen und dann raggi legen :-)


----------



## Gerasch (22. Juli 2008)

Ruf bekommst du von jedem gekillten Elementar in Silitus, allerdings mit 70 nur noch 20% von dem was man normalerweise (bis 67 oder so.) bekommen würde. Ruf bekommst du auch bei jedem Kill in MC.


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Ich glaube man brauch 8 Leute mit diesem Wasser. Vor jedem Boss in MC sind Runen auf dem Boden die man mit diesen Wasser löschen muss. Je nach Ruf bekommst ein Wasser mit nur einer Aufladung oder mit unendlich, das Wasser hat aber ein CD von einer Std. Wenn alle Runen aus sind könnt ihr Majordomus oder so töten, den man brauch damit er Ragnaros hohlt. Die Q nimmst du in Azshara auf der südlichsten Insel an(sieht aus wie ein Spiegelei^^) Als erstes musst du dann 2 Qs machen bevor du eine Q für MC bekommst, bei der du 4 Hände von 4 Bossen hohlen musst. Wie es dann weiter geht weiß ich leider nicht^^



Der Majorsomus DARF nicht getötet werden (und KANN auch nicht getötet werden), nur seine Schergen. Er erscheint erst, wenn ALLE Runen gelöscht sind, und bietet (nachdem seine Schergen tot sind) seine Hilfe beim Kampf gegen Ragnaros an (ob man DEM glauben soll...?) - Danach verschwindet er und der RAID trippelt zum Ort des Geschehens (die berühmte Halle, mit den Lavakreisen), wo der Majordomus dann schon wartet (und von Ragi nen ziemlichen Einlauf bekommt *g*).

Nach den Händequests, gibts nur noch "AGENT DER HYDRAXIS" bei dem es darum geht, den RUF zu steigern, um das Wasser zu bekommen. 

d.h.: MC raiden, bis der Arzt kommt. Glücklicherweise geben die mobs dort ordentlich RUF und pro RUN sind locker 3-3.5K RUF zu machen (wenn man alles cleart und danach auf dem Rückweg nochmal den (respawnten) Trash wegmacht. Außerdem ist es immer eine nette Möglichkeit sein T-Set (aus Style- oder Kultgründen) zu holen.


----------

